# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Cuentos de Eva Luna, Dos palabras de isabel allende

## Bjoern

Ten

----------


## Bjoern

This is what i am reading, and it is such a great story that i wanted to writer it! 
Hwoever, . . there are some problems, i have the main idea of it. . and know what it is about, but i could really do with some help eg. . a translation of it. . because there are some parts which i simply don't understand.  
THANKS  
Gracias
Adios

----------


## Rushkirnov

my english is not so good enough to translate that.  however we have in the house, a collection of Isabel allende stuff and i will try and use a dictionary to translate it but don't rely on it. . you should ask a spaniard or latin american who is actually good with english.   ::

----------


## Bjoern

muchis

----------


## monichka

Hola Bjoern 
I could help you translate. Just tell me what you don't understand. My English is pretty good and my native tongue is Spanish. 
Looking forward to hear from you.

----------

